# Hella Celis MK4



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

Anyone bought/installed the new Hella Celis headlights for MK 4 Golf/GTI? Not even sure if they've made it to market yet. I'm sure they're not even street legal in the US either.


----------



## ginster vr6 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: Hella Celis MK4 (rexxmann)*

I dont think they are out yet but i will bump cause i wanna know too


----------



## Blown05GLI (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Hella Celis MK4 (ginster vr6)*

whats so special about these?


----------



## Stewz-GTI (Feb 16, 1999)

They are factory OE Angel Eyes. Celis is the real name for angel eyes










_Modified by Stewz-GTI at 1:33 PM 11-25-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Hella Celis MK4 (rexxmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rexxmann* »_Anyone bought/installed the new Hella Celis headlights for MK 4 Golf/GTI? Not even sure if they've made it to market yet. I'm sure they're not even street legal in the US either.


MArch 2005 at the earliest is when they will be out in Germany!


----------



## Blown05GLI (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Hella Celis MK4 (Cullen)*

will these be available for the jetta?


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Hella Celis MK4 (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_

MArch 2005 at the earliest is when they will be out in Germany!

Hopefully they'll be available in the US shortly afterwards.


----------



## vwracer00 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Hella Celis MK4 (rexxmann)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blown05GLI (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Hella Celis MK4 (vwracer00)*

Whats so special about these lights? Make them for the jetta?


----------



## Black6ix (Sep 13, 2004)

they have them same exact lights made for the mk3...and there made from hella.. up here in ny my shop has them on a gti... maybe they already have em out for the mk3..not sure..anyhow i was quoted 450 for them lights


----------



## NY SLC 93 (Jan 13, 2002)

Are they HIDS?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (NY SLC 93)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI79* »_will these be available for the jetta?


Doubt it!









_Quote, originally posted by *NY SLC 93* »_Are they HIDS?

No..


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (Cullen)*

http://www.tmtuning.com/main/html/main.html 
looks like TM tuning has them already


----------



## TDI-NEVER-DIE (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: (abe1.8t)*

with fog lights US $ 559.00 order no.: G4-L-154 
without fog lights US $ 499.00 order no.: G4-L-153 
from their website..


----------



## SALVO82 (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: (TDI-NEVER-DIE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDI-NEVER-DIE* »_with fog lights US $ 559.00 order no.: G4-L-154 
without fog lights US $ 499.00 order no.: G4-L-153 
from their website..

i would just save up a little more and get oem hid because the price difference is not that much and your getting a hid pojector not a h7 projector.


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (SALVO82)*

what planet are OEM HID's available on at a close price?

save up an extra grand?
I think the key here is the angel eye, at least for me


----------



## Royale5 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (abe1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abe1.8t* »_what planet are OEM HID's available on at a close price?

save up an extra grand?
I think the key here is the angel eye, at least for me


Search you can get a set of OEM HIDs for $1000. F the angel eyes, that price is high even for angel eyes. If the angel eyes are all you want there are kits out there to put in your stock lights for around $220


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (Royale5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Royale5* »_
Search you can get a set of OEM HIDs for $1000. F the angel eyes, that price is high even for angel eyes. If the angel eyes are all you want there are kits out there to put in your stock lights for around $220


search where?
tell you what, show me where I can get OEM HIDS for my golf ( right now )for $1000 ( not on ebay mind you, brand new in box) Ill pay you 20$ heck ill give you 50$
it aint gonna happen


----------



## Royale5 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (abe1.8t)*

Sorry, OEMPlus was selling them for $1100 shipped over the summer but the price went up now to $1300 shipped. Still isnt that bad I guess. But I say go custom and save $$$ 


_Modified by Royale5 at 1:28 PM 12-30-2004_


----------



## Iceman18T (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (Royale5)*

They look good, but I will leave the angel eyes to the BMW's. 
My projector headlights have angel eyes, but I disabled them after about a week. 
I felt like a tool drivng around with angel eyes on a VW. It felt ricerish and I felt like a poser. 

_Modified by Iceman18T at 2:07 PM 12-30-2004_


_Modified by Iceman18T at 2:07 PM 12-30-2004_


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (Iceman18T)*

you have alot of feelings.


----------



## Royale5 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (abe1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abe1.8t* »_you have alot of feelings.


----------



## Iceman18T (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (abe1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abe1.8t* »_you have alot of feelings.










, Yes, I am quite sensitive. In fact, I right now I feel.........


----------



## AtomicSushi (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: (Iceman18T)*

I'll take em.
"jeeves, write this man a check."
However if they aren't "on the market" then how come they are for sale?
will they take your money and just not send them?
edit:
I checked on this. any site selling these now are just doing pre-orders (though they aren't telling you that now)
No one will have these before March/April.



_Modified by AtomicSushi at 9:51 AM 1-26-2005_


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (abe1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abe1.8t* »_ http://www.tmtuning.com/main/html/main.html
looks like TM tuning has them already

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Hella Celis MK4 (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_

MArch 2005 at the earliest is when they will be out in Germany!

As we said and we will be doing a PREORDER ON THESE SHORTLY!!


----------

